# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Pulled it off again!

## Brett

I had another successful Budgett frog estivation and "awakening" this year!  :Big Grin:  Just thought I should tell everybody and stuff. Make sure to PM me for any care and estivation tips on these awesome frogs!

----------


## Raya

Congrats on the success! I'm pretty sure its a nervous time every year when you are about to awaken them?

For how long do you let them sleep?

----------


## Brett

I let the frog sleep for 3 months on average, give or take about a week or two. And it is a nerve-wracking time of year-that's for sure! These are hardy frogs, but there's certain stuff you don't have tons of control over that you still have to get just right before estivating them! And if you don't get them right then, well, the frog could get sick or die!

----------

